# My hordes of mice



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

As many of you know, I inherited my sister's colony of mice since she decided to focus on her rats. The babies I got from her are now mostly grown up and ready to be weaned, but they've also had more, so I figured I'd post an update. I sorted the two bigger baby piles into one big baby pile the other day, thoroughly handling each mouse.. about half of them had sketchy temperaments and my hands are covered in little bite marks from the stinkers. None of my mice had ever bit me until I got these ones from my sister! Needless to say, the biters are now feeders.. And that goes for the moms too - some of them were fighting and not calming down, so they are no longer part of my breeding stock.

So here's the amalgamation of baby pile #1 & 2 and Veronica's litter (a few are hiding and on the other side of the cage). There are 2 PEW satins (1m 1f), 1 male black tan satin, and 1 female black satin. Most of the other mice will be culled, but I might keep one or 2 does to use in my double banded Dutch breeding experiment, depending on their temperaments of course.


















A funny one of a doe feeding a bunch of pups.. Her front feet don't even touch the ground 









And then there's baby piles #3 and 4, I don't remember when I put them together but here they are (you can see the 3 does they're from)


















Unless any satins pop up, these girls are the only potential keepers from the pile above









The long haired Himalayan had 13 pups (culled to 10) and a black and white varigated had 13 the next day, but her pups were very weak so I culled her litter down to the 3 biggest, and I'm not even sure if they will make it. See the size difference?









I'm hoping that most of the PEWs from the Himalayan turn out to be Himalayans.. The two varigated ones are pretty neat too









And then there's my satins, both bred by Swarlos (possible satin carrier) and due any day. I'm very excited to see what they have! 









Buckley, a buck I bred, is now at breeding age and I've put him with some females. My goal with these guys is to try and clean up the double banded Dutch pattern, and get smoother lines. It will take a while, but it's a start!









Here's little Buckley looking all grown up (trying to escape!)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a lovely assortment of mousies! I love the two broken blacks.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Buckley... :love1

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Arrrgggh! Look at those lovely double banded mice!
Pack some up in a box and send them to me NOW!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

That is a lot of scrummyness! <3


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh what beauties!
The brindle in the middle of the first picture is lovely


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They all look beautiful!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love baby piles #3 and 4!!!


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments! While I personally would have never bred this many litters at once, I have to say it's been amazing and SO much fun discovering so many uniquely coloured and marked babies! And there's really nothing like scooping up a pile of 30 fuzzies in your hands


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

2 of the 3 weak pups didn't make it - I added the Himalayan and her litter as well as the remaining pup into baby piles 3 and 4, since I got a big 20g tank from my sister. I culled the small pup's dam too since she had produced another litter like this before, and shouldn't have been bred again. Out of the 10 Himalayan pups, 2 of the PEWs are definitely satins! I cleaned cages today and they are noticeably shinier than the rest! And my black and white satin had 8 plump little pinkies with full milk bellies this morning, while the PE yellow satin is STILL getting bigger :shock: She's definitely going to pop soon!


----------

